# Canadian pickup makers question...



## k tone (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a single coil pickup from my 79 Strat that has gone open and I would like to get it rewound. Does anyone know of someone within Canada who will do this and approximately how much it would cost? I live in Alberta so the closer geographically the better.

Thanks


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Well I was going to suggest Jon Moore (http://www.tonefordays.com) but he's based in Hamilton, Ontario. My suggestion is to ask your local music store if either they do repairs or if they know of anybody who does.


----------



## voxworld (Feb 9, 2006)

Jim of Mozzell Guitar Service rewound an old Harmony pickup for me that I'm real happy with. I'm not sure he does this regularly but you could try him. His shop is in the new Axe building in Calgary.


----------



## k tone (Oct 7, 2008)

Kenmac,

Thanks for your response. I do not really have a problem shipping it as long as it is within Canada. I will shoot him an e mail. If any of you can think of anyone else your input is appreciated.


----------



## k tone (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks Vox I will give Jim a call. How is the new Axe store? A drummer buddy of mine is heading to the grand opening this weekend. He wants to spin the wheel and win a big prize!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> Well I was going to suggest Jon Moore (http://www.tonefordays.com) but he's based in Hamilton, Ontario. My suggestion is to ask your local music store if either they do repairs or if they know of anybody who does.


Jon Moore made a set of P90s for me. Very nice set. Recommended. He is also on this forum.

There are also Copperhead Pickups out of Guelph, Ont. - http://www.copperheadpickups.com/ Have no experience here, but a lot of really good reviews.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Jon Moore made a set of P90s for me. Very nice set. Recommended. He is also on this forum.
> 
> There are also Copperhead Pickups out of Guelph, Ont. - http://www.copperheadpickups.com/ Have no experience here, but a lot of really good reviews.


Jon has a lifetime warranty. Copperheads are five yrs.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> Well I was going to suggest Jon Moore (http://www.tonefordays.com) but he's based in Hamilton, Ontario. My suggestion is to ask your local music store if either they do repairs or if they know of anybody who does.


Jon Does phenomenal rewinds. I can't recommend him highly enough.


----------



## Orcslayer (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm sure 12th Fret in Toronto (Danforth & Woodbine) has techs that can rewind pickups.


----------



## k tone (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I have sent Jon an e-mail and am awaiting a response. I remember reading somewhere (Kijiji maybe?) recently about a guy in BC who builds/ rewinds pickups. I can't remember the company name...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It is quite possible that, while open, it is easily reparable by yourself. One old trick is to use a soft pencil eraser and rub lightly on the surface of the coil to pull the loose lead up so as to be visible. If the source of the open circuit is simply a tear on an outside wind, then it is simply a matetr of exposing the wire underneath the insulation, tinning it, and sooldering it into place. Believe me, your amp won't really care if the pickup is 7600 turns or 7564.

Obviously, there are many other ways the coil could go open-circuit, some ofthem unfortunately deep within the bowels of the coil, but if its superficial, that shold not require a full rewind.


----------



## k tone (Oct 7, 2008)

It is not superficial. I have the one side of the winding but the other side is buried near the bottom of the windings. I have tried to get it but cannot.


----------



## k tone (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I just mailed it to Jon at Tonefordays. I will give a full report when I get it back in. It is going in my 07 MIM as my 79 has Dimarzio Area 61's in it now.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

k tone said:


> Thanks for the replies. I just mailed it to Jon at Tonefordays. I will give a full report when I get it back in. It is going in my 07 MIM as my 79 has Dimarzio Area 61's in it now.


Well if Jon is working on your pickup then you know it's in good hands. He makes very good pickups and it wouldn't surprise me if yours ends up sounding even better than before.


----------



## chevalij (Nov 21, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> Jon has a lifetime warranty. Copperheads are five yrs.


Copperheads are lifetime as well. Site just hasn't been updated in a while. Not pumping, just info.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I have both copperheads (awesome strat pups) and tonefordays (great sounding P-90's). I am sure both guys are up to just about any job. Highly recommend both..........I tried Copperhead on a whim a couple of years ago and was blown away by the tone from his strat set (59's I believe). Great service and quality stuff.


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

I recommend Peter at [email protected] . He did a great job repairing my vintage WideRange humbucker at a great price, and it was on its way back to me within a couple of days. He does rewinds, repairs and custom work and dealing with him was refreshing....good emails and really professional. He's in Ontario, ships by insured mail and takes PayPal.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> Well if Jon is working on your pickup then you know it's in good hands. He makes very good pickups and it wouldn't surprise me if yours ends up sounding even better than before.


What if you don't want a tonal change?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Budda said:


> What if you don't want a tonal change?


:smile: I'm sure K-Tone has probably talked to Jon about that. When I was putting together my Tele parts-caster he e-mailed me about what kind of tone I was looking for.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

noman said:


> I have both copperheads (awesome strat pups) and tonefordays (great sounding P-90's).


I've had pickups by both of these guys. You can't go wrong with either one (and they're both Canadian:smilie_flagge17.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

My experience with Mr. Moore:

Sent him a pickup that was DOA when I received it (not one of his). It was returned within a week, repaired, and he absolutely refused payment...not even for return mailing. 

Jon is a class act all the way.


----------



## tojoe (Apr 5, 2009)

Do you think Jon would be a good choice for an old harmony pickup that's gaked out on me..


----------



## RRPG (May 11, 2008)

I think Jon can do pretty much anything. I asked him to build two HB's that matched the sound of my EB MM EVH and he nailed it. Stuck'em in an Airline Twin Tone and turned it into a real monster!

Great guy, great tone.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> Well I was going to suggest Jon Moore (http://www.tonefordays.com) but he's based in Hamilton, Ontario. My suggestion is to ask your local music store if either they do repairs or if they know of anybody who does.


+1
Jon is the guy!


----------



## k tone (Oct 7, 2008)

Just a followup

I received the pickup in question from Jon a couple of weeks ago and finally got it installed. He did a great job and it sounds like it did originally. Plus he only charged me $45 Can including return shipping (over $10). I would recommend Jon Moore (http://www.tonefordays.com) and use him again myself if required.


----------

